# problème écran( resolution ) Ipad



## shadai (30 Juin 2012)

bonjour a vous.

expose petit probleme assez chiant a la longue: 
ipad V1 ipad V1 5.1.1 jailbreaké avec absinthe. apres 2 semaine , la resolution de l'ecran se transforme
http://img79.xooimage.com/views/b/6/f/img_0091-35abcc9.png/.

ce qui oblige a faire un restore. 
avez vous une solution .??

merci


----------

